
Florida Standard Time: An Economical Nightmare – Medium Members - mcloide1977
https://medium.com/@mcloide/florida-standard-time-an-economical-nightmare-ff627ea898b6
======
SlowBro
Florida UNIX Systems Administrator here. I will have a love/hate relationship
with this law if it passes. Will cause all kinds of headaches for
administration of our servers, which are spread throughout the world. None of
the systems I admin are in Florida, but rules will nonetheless have to be
updated on OSes and apps.

But hey, at least I won't have to change the clock on my stove :-/ Best to
implement nationwide instead of piecemeal like this. Perhaps though the rest
of the States will follow Florida's lead. That's where I'm hopeful.

I wonder if having the entire world on exactly the same time is a better
option? No zones, no daylight savings. 12pm is 12pm in London, Singapore, and
South Africa, year-round. It would be odd going to bed at 2pm but we'd get
used to it.

I'd also suggest decimal time but that's been tried and failed. Probably
universal time would, as well.

~~~
DrScump
Wouldn't it just be a locale with TZ == GMT-4?

~~~
SlowBro
Right but it’s all the system patching and configuration that must be done.

And I still carry an old Palm Pilot (Treo 700p). No idea how that’s going to
be kept current as it’s not on any network. Maybe time to finally kick it, but
more likely will just manually update the time twice a year :-)

Perhaps I can just put it on one of the Indiana municipal zones...

